# Coil Springs



## rw4pt6 (May 17, 2010)

Just noticed the high rollover risk warning. 
Is it posible to lower the chassis to help with the high roll center?
Thanks
Roy


----------



## rw4pt6 (May 17, 2010)

Sorry, it is an 09 Murano S model.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not without killing the ride quality and reducing wheel travel
It's an SUV, it's going to have a higher rollover warning than cars do. But you'll easily be able to tell the limits when cornering.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

chimmike said:


> not without killing the ride quality and reducing wheel travel
> It's an SUV, it's going to have a higher rollover warning than cars do. But you'll easily be able to tell the limits when cornering.


I agree. If you plan to push the limits in handling, you bought the wrong car!
should be just fine.


----------

